# Ambient air temp and bits



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Is there a temperature I shouldn't be working at below? 

My "shop" is in a rented garage and the average air temp at the moment is 1 celsius (34 F). 

Too cold to be using carbide tipped bits? What are your shops at?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Tribute said:


> Is there a temperature I shouldn't be working at below?
> 
> My "shop" is in a rented garage and the average air temp at the moment is 1 celsius (34 F).
> 
> Too cold to be using carbide tipped bits? What are your shops at?


Hi Mark, To me that's too cold to be comfortable! I'd rather work in 50F pluse. there minimum setting on my on my heater is about 61F, so that's where I try to keep it when I'm working.

As for the carbide tips, Don't think 34F is an issue. Moisture content and acclimation once the product is brought indoors may be an issue. Glue drying and finishing will be an issue.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The temp is not a big deal the bit will warm right up..

===


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Hi Mark, To me that's too cold to be comfortable! I'd rather work in 50F pluse. there minimum setting on my on my heater is about 61F, so that's where I try to keep it when I'm working.
> 
> As for the carbide tips, Don't think 34F is an issue. Moisture content and acclimation once the product is brought indoors may be an issue. Glue drying and finishing will be an issue.


I work in longjohns, a few layers on the torso, 'tuque', et al. It's not that bad for me...and it just snowed outside...aaargh. It was supposed to be warmer this week!

That was also on my mind, the wood and moisture. I'll be bringing the project, a coffee table, into my apartment's basement for a week or so as it's more around 10-15C (50-60F) this time of year. That will be the final place of lacquer and finishing until it gets warm enough to actually do a project from start to finish in the garage.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Tribute said:


> I'll be bringing the project, a coffee table, into my apartment's basement for a week or so as it's more around 10-15C (50-60F) this time of year. That will be the final place of lacquer and finishing until it gets warm enough to actually do a project from start to finish in the garage.


Not only for finishing, Mark. At low temperatures timber can sometimes hold more moisture (I know, not likely in Poland's very dry winter climate), but more to the point adhesives simply won't work at such low temperatures. To glue up your components you'll need to make sure that you've warmed up the components_ thoroughly_ to at least 10°C (20°C or warmer is better) before you start gluing-up and keepthem at that temperature until the glue has set. If the joints ar cold and the glue gets chilled it won't work

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Is there a temperature I shouldn't be working at below? "
Yes! If the beer is colder _outside_ the fridge than in, call it a day.


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Is there a temperature I shouldn't be working at below? "
> Yes! If the beer is colder _outside_ the fridge than in, call it a day.


We save on electricity that way 

As for the glue bit, so true. I glued some small things together that really didn't need glue but thought I'd dab some on there. Bond was worthless.


----------

